# [portage] remplacement : Paludis ?

## Bapt

Bonjour,

Il est vrai que portage est lent voir même très lent sur les petites config. Je m'intéresse donc à un projet de développement d'une alternative à portage utilisant l'arbo portage. Les fonctionnalités ont l'air bien, mais avant de tout flingué, j'aurai voulu savoir si quelqu'un avait essayé ? c'est Paludis : http://paludis.berlios.de/

Mon Architecture est ~amd64. C'est développé en C++, ils annoncent que c'est plus rapide que portage.

----------

## idodesuke

(s'cuse moi je suis pas en mesure de répondre a ta question.)

je comprend pas pourquoi créer un nouveau projet style portage plutot que de bosser pour améliorer portage?

----------

## kwenspc

Pas essayé mais comme ils le disent sur le site "vous allez navigué au travers de possibles bugs". Bref, c'est loin d'être au point.

Après il existe d'autres solutions. En fait le GROS problème de portage c'est sont arbre construit en fichiers. (d'où le besoin de créer un cache, c'est bien lourd, bien long bien chia...)

Les principales améliorations sont liés à cet arbre : soit on le remplace par une bdd (cdb, sqlite), soit on le met à jour par des ptits bouts de fichiers (via diff)  ou sinon le cache est une base cdb.

Pour avoir testé la dernière solution je peus dire que c'était pas mal en effet. Cependant ça n'améliore pas les perfs genre 1000. Juste 2 à 3 fois plus rapide. Mais le gros problème : une maj de portage et paf, tu perds le support de cdb. (vu que c'est pas un truc officiel). Ce qu'il y a de bien c'est que eix supporte cette fonction (eix vs emerge -s y a pas photo : eix!). La grosse amélioration c'est la rapidité de l'update portage (pas le sync, attention hein)

ça se trouve ici -->https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-261580-highlight-portage+cdb.html

----------

## kwenspc

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> (s'cuse moi je suis pas en mesure de répondre a ta question.)
> 
> je comprend pas pourquoi créer un nouveau projet style portage plutot que de bosser pour améliorer portage?

 

+1. mais la solution doit se trouver directement entre les mains des devs portage : pourquoi n'ont ils toujours pas inclus les moultes améliorations que des devs inédendants leur ont proposés? (franchement ils sont lourd, à chauqe fois ça a été "niet".  :Sad:  )

----------

## Bapt

De plus paludis est développé par pas mal de mecs de gentoo (avec des mails @gentoo.org en tout cas)

Paludis intègre beaucoup de "hacks" proposé à portage commane pour les bashrc par package par exemple.

Enfin depuis le temps que beaucoup de monde demande du C ou du C++ en disant que ce sera plus rapide, et plus agréable tous les devs portage répondent : codez le vous même et on verra. Donc c'est aussi une sorte de proof of concept.

EDIT: Je trouve les fonctionnalités proposées très intéressante, je vais quand même essayer  :Smile:  dommage si ça crache  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *baptux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin depuis le temps que beaucoup de monde demande du C ou du C++ en disant que ce sera plus rapide, et plus agréable tous les devs portage répondent : codez le vous même et on verra. Donc c'est aussi une sorte de proof of concept.
> 
> 

 

Je sais pas où t'as lu ça mais les mecs qui ont dis ça ne connaissent rien au python ni à portage, c'est pas possible autrement.  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pas essayé mais comme ils le disent sur le site "vous allez navigué au travers de possibles bugs". Bref, c'est loin d'être au point.
> 
> Après il existe d'autres solutions. En fait le GROS problème de portage c'est sont arbre construit en fichiers. (d'où le besoin de créer un cache, c'est bien lourd, bien long bien chia...)
> 
> Les principales améliorations sont liés à cet arbre : soit on le remplace par une bdd (cdb, sqlite), soit on le met à jour par des ptits bouts de fichiers (via diff)  ou sinon le cache est une base cdb.
> ...

 

personnellement je trouve que portage a fait bien des progrès: le emerge sync est très largement plus rapide avec les nouvelles versions (je pense depuis la 2.1*, là je suis en 2.1.1_rc1-r1) et j'utilise pas de cdb (ou en tout cas pas intentionnellement)

----------

## Bapt

Pas plus rapide dans le sens vitesse de dev ni agréable dans le sens agréable à codé, mais plutôt plus rapide dans le sens utilisation, et plus agréable pour le end user car moins lent et moins lourd.

Maintenant python a été choisi pour plusieurs raisons parmis lesquelles la rapidité de développement. Maintenant si quelque arrive a rendre portage rapide simplement avec l'histoire du cache (et ce de manière perenne : accepté par les dev), je suis preneur.

J'ai déjà viré gentoolkit (il me manque quand même le petit eclean  :Smile: ) au profit de portage-utils (gain du simple au double de temps sur des scripts maisons) pour la rapidité justement. J'ai une "grosse" machine ou je me fou de la "lenteur de portage", ça ne se voit pas trop, mais aussi une petite (pIII 1G portable, c'est pas si petit que ça quand même) et je trouve portage lentissime (J'aime bien quand les choses sont réactives)

----------

## kwenspc

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Pas essayé mais comme ils le disent sur le site "vous allez navigué au travers de possibles bugs". Bref, c'est loin d'être au point.
> 
> Après il existe d'autres solutions. En fait le GROS problème de portage c'est sont arbre construit en fichiers. (d'où le besoin de créer un cache, c'est bien lourd, bien long bien chia...)
> 
> Les principales améliorations sont liés à cet arbre : soit on le remplace par une bdd (cdb, sqlite), soit on le met à jour par des ptits bouts de fichiers (via diff)  ou sinon le cache est une base cdb.
> ...

 

Certes mais il reste fort à faire, je trouve le sync, la mise à jour du cache et l'utilisation du cache (du moins à la première commande emerge) toujours trop mou alors que ça pourrait être quasiment "instantané" si ils n'utilisaient pas les techniques actuelles. Dans tous les cas ce n'est pas cette relative lenteur qui va me faire quitter gentoo.

----------

## Bapt

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Dans tous les cas ce n'est pas cette relative lenteur qui va me faire quitter gentoo.

 

Moi non plus, mais explorer les voies alternatives au sein de Gentoo, pourquoi pas  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *baptux wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Dans tous les cas ce n'est pas cette relative lenteur qui va me faire quitter gentoo. 
> 
> Moi non plus, mais explorer les voies alternatives au sein de Gentoo, pourquoi pas 

 

ah mais tout à fait, c'est la même motivation qui m'a fait essayer portage avec cdb. Cependant, remplacer tous par paludis je trouve ça un peu trop "on sort le char pour tuer le moustique". 

Je crois que des améliorations locales suffisent largement. Mais peut-être y a t'il de trés bonnes idées dans paludis transposables dans portage.

----------

## Bapt

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ah mais tout à fait, c'est la même motivation qui m'a fait essayer portage avec cdb. Cependant, remplacer tous par paludis je trouve ça un peu trop "on sort le char pour tuer le moustique". 
> 
> Je crois que des améliorations locales suffisent largement. Mais peut-être y a t'il de trés bonnes idées dans paludis transposables dans portage.

 

En fait ce qui me plait dans le projet Paludis, c'est la suppression de la dépendance python, permettant de faire des système minimalistes vraiment minimalistes.

Je n'aime pas les langages de scripts autres que perl et le shell, et déjà, l'utilisation intensive de bash dans le système me "gonfle" (ca va je peux vivre avec quand même) "alors que du sh posix" standard aurait permi la création d'un virtual/shell ou j'aurai pu coller mon petit zsh  :Smile: 

J'aime beaucouop les fonctionnalités de portage (sinon je n'utiliserai pas gentoo, je ne suis pas fou  :Smile: ) mais si paludis est dans l'esprit portage mais en C++ alors ca me va, si il dérive trop ou est  encore trop jeune (cad flingue tout mon système), je reviendrai à portage. Je m'en fou de bugs de temps en temps, au contraire, ça met du piment.

----------

## Bapt

Petit rajout en faveur de paludis. Ce dernier n'est complètement en dehors de gentoo, un ebuild est disponible, un SoC le concernant a été accepté par Gentoo et Google.

----------

## kopp

Il y a récemment eu une discussion concernant l'officialisation des remplaçant de Portage, la crátion de règles pour l'arbre afin que tous les gestionnaires puisse s'y conformer etc.

Je vous file les liens en vrac:

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/38476

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/38016

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/39249

J'ai pas pris le temps de tout lire parce que j'ai la flemme et pas le temps maintenant mais je vous laisse regarder !

----------

## Bapt

Oui je l'ai lu aussi  :Smile: 

Grosso modo, ça a abouti à des modif créant :

virtual/portage

et dégageant python de system dans le profile puisqu'il est fournit par portage. Portage reste la système de package par défaut de virtual/portage.

Je viens de l'installer, et c'est impressionnant, c'est très très rapide. 30s pour faire l'équivalent d'un emerge -uDpvN world (paludis -pi world). 

De plus paludis gèrent plein de fonctionnalité de l'arborescence /usr/portage, non encore gérés par portage lui-même (je ne m'étendrait pas là dessus, je ne connais pas assez leur fonctionnement mais c'est décrit dans les différents mails)

Première impression : 

- rapide très rapide en comparaison à portage.

- semble complètement fonctionnel.

- gère les dépendance de manière très fine ainsi que les USE. (/etc/paludis/use.conf)

- manque de doc, mais on s'y retrouve.

- /etc/paludis est très clair et bien découpé, beaucoup mieux de prim"abord que /etc/make.conf + /etc/portage

- gère les accept_license

gère de multiple source nativement = portage+layman

de multiple conf par user (tout peux aller dans un chroot y compris 1 par user)

reprend sans problème l'arbo portage existante. (quelques Warining avec le fichier world, mais celui-ci est quand même bien pris en compte)

Je n'ai pas encore osé faire d'install ni d'upgrade car il est compatible avec portage, mais le retour arrière n'est pas possible. Avant d'attaquer, je vais quand même demander à l'auteur si il est opérationnel pour une utilisation de tous les jours, (quelques bugs ne me font pas peur).

pour résumer :

paludis = portage + la majeure partie de gentoolkit couplé à portage-utils

semble vraiment prométteur.

Encore une fois, je suis bluffé par la vitesse.

Dès que j'aurais été plus loin, je reviens vers vous  :Smile:  (avec un petit tuto ça peut être pas mal)

Il annonce aussi les dépendances inverses ... à voir.

----------

## CryoGen

Hum, interressant, je suis ce thread de pres ^^

L'ideal serai d'avoir en plus des outils de conversion, si jamais l'un des "portage-like" venait à nous lacher, avoir un outils permettant de basculer sur un autre portage-like...   :Shocked:  , ou alors plus "simple" pouvoir generer les fichiers classiques de portage/emerge que chaque portage-like pourrait alors importés 

...   :Laughing: 

----------

## At0m3

Mais est-ce qu'il est compatible avec beaucoup d'architecture comme l'est portage, ou du moins est-ce que ça peut se faire facilement ? Parce que cela me semblait aussi être l'un des intérêts de python par rapport à des langages de plus bas niveau...

----------

## Bapt

Pour le moment il tourne sur un grand nombre d'architecture : http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=paludis

----------

## At0m3

Et bien, je suis avec grand intérêt ce topic et ce portage-like  :Very Happy: 

----------

## truc

ça fait un moment que je me tate pour paludis aussi:) En fait, j'ai jouer le coté sécurité (et aussi le coté j'attends que mes exams soient passé mais shuuut  :Laughing:  ) donc  ça fait déjà de bonnes semaines que je suis un peu ce qui se passe sur #paludis... 

J'me dit c'est peut-être pour ça d'ailleurs que je n'ai pas franchi le pas.. Comme ils se remontent les problèmes entre eux... bref

baptux, puisque tu as déjà franchi le pas, j'ai une question, ils conseillentde faire l'install dans un chroot, car les différents fromat utilisé par portage et paludis diffèrent, mais ça veut dire qu'on doit se réinstaller tout?

Sinon de ce que j'ai pu lire sur le chan, les devs de paludis suivent de très près portage, les différents problème etc... Ca discute également souvent vitesse, ce qu'il faudrait faire pour l'améliorer etc.. Donc ça met plutôt enconfiance..

Donc voila, pour les potins, je trouve également ce projet très prometteur, et une fos que j'aurai moins les boules (ie; exams finis..) je pense me lancer.. :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

 *truc wrote:*   

> baptux, puisque tu as déjà franchi le pas, j'ai une question, ils conseillentde faire l'install dans un chroot, car les différents fromat utilisé par portage et paludis diffèrent, mais ça veut dire qu'on doit se réinstaller tout?
> 
> 

 

En ce qui concerne le chroot, moi j'ai décidé de ne pas en faire, mais plutôt de réutiliser l'abro déjà installée par portage (ca fonctionne très bien) ce qui me génère quelques Warnings, mais rien de plus alarmant. La différence entre les formats vdb (/var/db/pkg) de portage et de paludis, c'est que paludis rajoute des infos pour la gestion des dépendances

 *truc wrote:*   

> Sinon de ce que j'ai pu lire sur le chan, les devs de paludis suivent de très près portage, les différents problème etc... Ca discute également souvent vitesse, ce qu'il faudrait faire pour l'améliorer etc.. Donc ça met plutôt enconfiance..

 

En tout cas, selon moi paludis est exactement dans l'esprit portage ou plutôt gentoo, et suis les fonctionnalité de gentoo de près, souvent plus rapidement que portage.

La première chose qui m'a étonné, c'est que après install 

```
emerge -uDpvN world
```

Ne me proposait que kbd

```
paludis -pi world
```

 son équivalent me proposait 6 packages, Le seul "vrai" c'était kbd, les autres sont des virtuals qui auraient du être installés depuis longtemps : virtual/libc, virtual/ssh, ... avec aussi une mise à jours non vue par portage de binutils-config. Et le très rapidement : en comparaison, les résultats m'était donnés par paludis alors que emerge devait en être au premier / ou \ de la petite croix qui tourne.

Ce soir je pense faire une bascule complète : 

```
paludis -u portage

paludis -u python

```

----------

## truc

 *baptux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce soir je pense faire une bascule complète : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

T'es cache toi..  paludis te permet t'il de faire des 'packages' ? (ou est ce que  quickpkg comprend le format vdb paludis) Car après tout, si ça ça marchealors, ça n'est pas forcément si risqué que ça.. Et puis, c'est marrant quand plus rien ne marche hein?  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

 *baptux wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas encore osé faire d'install ni d'upgrade car il est compatible avec portage, mais le retour arrière n'est pas possible.

 

Voilà ce qui me chagrine dans tout ça : l'incompatibilité entre les différents gestionnaires. J'ai pas eu le temps (et surtout le courage) de lire toute la GLEP 49 mais il me semble d'après ce que j'en ai lu que les différents gestionnaires doivent être entièrement compatibles entre eux. 

La solution proposée de pouvoir créer des arbres génériques  selon la norme de Portageb (qui est pour le moment le gestionnaire principal de Gentoo) permet de résoudre (de maniére détournée) le problème : il faut cependant que cela puisse être fait par un outil tiers au cas où notre nouveau gestionnaire expérimental serait cassé. À partir de là, on peut avoir une meilleure intégration des gestionnaires alternatifs sans risques majeures pour l'utilisateur (à condition qu'il n'y ait pas de bogues pouvant mettre en l'air tout lárbre et le récapitulatif des programmes installés  :Smile: )

----------

## Bapt

Les "arbres portage" sont compatibles, paludis et portage c'est un peu comme apt sous debian, les ebuilds, c'est dpkg + deb

ce qui n'est pas retro compatible c'est /var/db/pkg, car paludis enregistre plus d'informations que portage.

Je pense q'un peut de connaissance de gentoo permet de revenir en arrière sur portage, en supprimant les infomations ajoutée par paludis et renvoyant un coup de regenworld, j'essayerai de faire un script dans ce sens pour facilité la migration/test de paludis.

Paludis ne gère pas les formats binaires tbz2, mais il devrait proposer son propre système différent de tbz2 et au vue des mails échangé sur gentoo-dev, cette partie là n'est pas pour déplaire aux devs de gentoo car la gestion binaire est très limité dans gentoo.

----------

## kopp

Oui pardon, je me suis mal exprimé. Je sais que les arbres sont compatibles vu qu'on n'a accès qu'à celui de Portage. Ce que je pointais du doigt, c'était bien entendu la base de données des paquets installés. Je pense que les développeurs des gestionnaires alternatifs devrait fournir avec leur gestionnaire un petit utilitaire qui permettrait de faire ce retour en arrière, même si développé par un tiers, pour que l'utilisateur qui rencontre l'ait facilement à portée plutot aue de le rechercher sur le forum, parmis plusieurs possibilités, ce qui pourrait éviter une certaine confusion.

----------

## titoucha

@baptux je pose la question ici mais elle vient en partie d'un autre post que tu as fait ailleur sur portage, si ja'i bien compris tu disais que petit à petit les devs de Gentoo prépare la distrib pour pouvoir changer d'outils "genre portage" plus facilement?

Je dois dire que je suis un peu perplexe devant la multiplication du nombre de programmes qui font en gros la même chose et comme le faisait remarqué un membre pourquoi ne pas améliorer l'existant, il me semble qu'avec l'explosion du nombre de projets redondants il y perte de force en pure perte et c'est domage.

----------

## kopp

Titoucha:

les développeurs ouvrent la distrib pour permettre aux utilisateurs d'utiliser d'autres outils, et dans le cas propable où un ouytil se révèle plsu efficace tout en étant aussi stable que le premier le remplacer. C'est ce qui est dit dans la GLEP 49 : les dévs reconnaissent que Portage est "vieux, usé et fatigué" et que ceci est difficilement soignable. C'est pour ça qu'il laisse la possibilité de développer un autre outil qui puisse remplacer Portage tout en posant des restrictions pour que si transition il y a, elle se passe tout en douceur sans changement fondamental.

----------

## titoucha

Merci de ces précisions j'ai bien vu cette Glep mais comme tu le sais je n'ais pas un niveau assez haut en anglais pour comprendre toutes les suptilités des explications qu'elle contient.

----------

## Bapt

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> @baptux je pose la question ici mais elle vient en partie d'un autre post que tu as fait ailleur sur portage, si ja'i bien compris tu disais que petit à petit les devs de Gentoo prépare la distrib pour pouvoir changer d'outils "genre portage" plus facilement?
> 
> Je dois dire que je suis un peu perplexe devant la multiplication du nombre de programmes qui font en gros la même chose et comme le faisait remarqué un membre pourquoi ne pas améliorer l'existant, il me semble qu'avec l'explosion du nombre de projets redondants il y perte de force en pure perte et c'est domage.

 

Oui c'est ce que j'ai lu dans le ml gentoo-dev et la GLEP cité précédemment, les devs gentoo sont très ouverts, et d'ailleur il y a une portage team bien indépendante, et si un jour paludis vient à remplacé portage, portage continuera sûrement sont dev.

Comme le dit kopp, gentoo permet l'initative, il faut comprendre aussi que paludis est développé par un ancien dev gentoo toujours impliqué dans la communauté gentoo, et plusieurs autre dev gentoo.

Le fonctionnement même de Gentoo même si de prim'abord est lié à portage, ce n'est pas le cas quand on regarde en profondeur, c'est arborescence des ebuild officiellement appelé gentoo-x86 et communément appelée l'arbo portage. c'est elle qui offre la possibilité de filtrer selon les use flags (et pas portage) et toutes les fonctions gentoo, maintenant portage permet un gestion souple au dessus de ça : découpage des use flags par ebuild ou globaux, etc. Un peu comme apt au dessus de dpkg et/ou rpm, on a portage au dessus des ebuilds ou paludis au dessus des ebuilds. 

En fouillant un peu le forum sur les demandes des utilisateurs question souplesse de portage, tu te rendras compte que beaucoup de demande ont été intégré de belle manière dans paludis. Je pense que portage souffre de son architecture logicielle (je n'ai pas regardé comme c'était fait) qui ne prévoyait pas l'explosion en terme de fonctionnalité de gentoo à mon avis. Chaque nouveauté semble coûteuse en dev ce qui est paradoxale pour un soft développé en python. Je pense aussi que portage montre ses limites en terme vitesse d'exécution et de traitement obligé d'utiliser des rustines pour s'améliorer : la solution d'un cache n'est pas utilisée pour rendre paludis rapide.

Dans tous les cas il aurait fallu un portage-ng mais personne n'avait le courrage de le faire, les gens de paludis l'ont fait, portage continue à vivre (et reste quand même un merveilleux outil), Que le meilleur gagne... Les gens de portage seront obligé de revoir le code si paludis gagne en popularité.

----------

## kopp

Portage-ng, c'est bien ce qu'un gars avait développer en C il y a déjà pas mal de temps (pour un projet d'université je crois) ?

Si je me souviens bien, c'était plutot très rapide comme truc mais j'avais pas pris le risque de tester ( en fait ça compilait pas sur mon système si je me souviens bien)

Paludis est basé là-dessus ou bien c'est from scratch ?

----------

## Bapt

Paludis c'est from scratch.

Pour ceux qui veulent jouer  :Smile:  il y a 2 alternatives actuelles à portage, paludis, qui semble la plus proche d'aboutir, et pkg-core : http://gentooexperimental.org/~ferringb/bzr/pkgcore/ (je n'ai pas regardé.)

----------

## CryoGen

D'apres le site web de Paludis, cet outils est plutot prévue pour les admins administrants plusieurs systemes ou les serveurs avec plusieurs chroot et est donc pas specialement conseillé pour les end-users (si on peut appeller un utilisateur Gentoo un end-user XD)

Toi qu'il l'a testé tu en penses quoi ? que le site n'est pas à jour   :Rolling Eyes:  ou alors qu'on peut le detourner sans crainte de son but premier   :Twisted Evil:  ?

----------

## Bapt

J'en pense que qui peut le plus peut le moins : si tu peux administrer plus chroot avec les prefix par exemple, tu peux aussi administrer ta machine en considérant / comme ton prefix, donc pas de pb.

Un petit mail au dev principale m'a indiqué que très peu de monde l'utilise actuellement que c'est utilisable en lieu et place de portage (c'est mon cas).

Je teste actuellement la version de l'overlay fournit par paludis.berlios.de (le développeur dit qu'il vaut mieux l'utiliser) Pour le moment je suis parti de mon install normale avec portage, j'ai viré portage et python, et fait de paludis -i world pour mettre à jours, peu de paquet sont passés par là, mais ça fonctionne.

Pour voir les évolution pour la prochaine version : http://svn.pioto.org/viewvc/paludis/trunk/NEWS?view=markup

----------

## idodesuke

Après tout si paludis a ses adeptes...

Bah si ca fonctionne bien à la rigueur un truc qui serait sympas c'est qu'à l'installation de gentoo on puisse aussi télécharger sur les mirroirs une archive sans portage mais avec paludis par defaut après c'est plus qu'une question de choix.

M'enfin malgrès tout j'aime bien python moi (mais je ne sais po trop à quel moment il préférable de passer au c...)

et puis a part perl et python bash je ne connais pas grd choses d'autres au moins avec le portage officiel je peux toujours regarder comment ca marche. (au moins essayer   :Very Happy:  ) donc pour le moment je garde portage mais j'irais quand même roder du coté de paludis pour voir un peu.

----------

## Bapt

après une discution avec les devs sur irc la compatibilité inverse : retour vers portage doit etre possible à partir de la version 0.6 la version actuelle etant 0.4.4 et une 0.5 etant en cours

----------

## Babali

J'avais entendu parler de problemes de dependances inverses avec portage, qu'en est-il avec paludis ?

Sinon je trouve que paludis a l'air encourageant  :Smile: 

----------

## ciaranm

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> je comprend pas pourquoi créer un nouveau projet style portage plutot que de bosser pour améliorer portage?

 

Parceque Portage est trop cassé. C'est plus facile de recommencer à nouveau.

----------

## idodesuke

mm alors en fait le but de paludis n'est pas de devenir une simple alternative a portage mais carrément de le remplacer en proposant quelque chose de nettement plus puissant et mieux concu.

lol ok

----------

## titoucha

@baptux merci pour ton explication j'ai bien envie de tester ce paludis car il y a quelques superbes choses en marge de la Gentoo officielle, je viens d'installer les hashstyles, et qui fonctionnent vraiment très bien même si c'est assez expérimental.

Par contre le fait du non retour en arrière me dérange un peu et me retient encore.

Edit: j'ai installé Paludis et je suis en plein dans la lecture pour la construction des fichiers de configuration.

----------

## At0m3

 *Quote:*   

> Par contre le fait du non retour en arrière me dérange un peu et me retient encore. 
> 
> Edit: j'ai installé Paludis et je suis en plein dans la lecture pour la construction des fichiers de configuration.

 

 :Laughing: 

On reconnaît bien là le gentooiste standard, qui ne peut résister à sa curiosité.

PS: bon sur ce, je vais regarder la documentation de paludis, histoire de....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai pas résisté, j'a craqué, c'est vrai que paludis est très rapide, par contre il manque encore cruellement encore de doc.

Je n'ai par exemple pas encore trouvé comment lui déclarer un dépot local, mais je vais y arriver.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

Heuu .. je me pose comme un cheveu sur la soupe mais ..

<foutage de bordel on> 

Quelle nécessité de vouloir utiliser portage sur une petite config ? 

les compilations seront de toutes facons suffisantes pour faire tomber la machine,

de qui plus est si c'est un routeur/firewall/machine à café sur un 486dx4/120 (ouais ca as existé),

cette machine fait partie d'un réseau .. donc d'un réseau de gentooistes (oui je tire sur la corde la), donc nfs est notre ami 

<foutage de bordel off> 

 Maintenant si c'est juste pour but de se faire plaisir aux neuronnes que d'améliorer portage, ++++1   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Maintenant si c'est juste pour but de se faire plaisir aux neuronnes que d'améliorer portage, ++++1  

 

Tu as cerné pile poil mes motivations, faire travailler mes petits neuronnes pour leur faire faire de la gym   :Cool: 

----------

## Bapt

 *ciaranm wrote:*   

> ...

  Wahou en plus les devs lisents le français, répondent et sont disponibles  :Smile: 

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai pas résisté, j'a craqué, c'est vrai que paludis est très rapide, par contre il manque encore cruellement encore de doc.
> 
> Je n'ai par exemple pas encore trouvé comment lui déclarer un dépot local, mais je vais y arriver. 

 

As tu utiliser la version de l'arbo gentoo ou celle de l'overlay fourni par les devs ? (Il vaut mieux mettre celle de l'arbo puis rajouter l'overlay dans les répositories et faire un : 

```
paludis -i paludis
```

A mon sens.

Pour la doc je suis d'accord, mais les man pages sont maintenant disponibles. (overlay) Je pense que faire de la doc pour paludis plairait pas mal aux développeurs.

As tu viré portage ??  :Smile: 

----------

## ciaranm

 *baptux wrote:*   

> Pour la doc je suis d'accord, mais les man pages sont maintenant disponibles. (overlay) Je pense que faire de la doc pour paludis plairait pas mal aux développeurs.

 

Il y a encore des docs avec USE="doc", ou sur l'Internet.

----------

## Bapt

C'est terrible, je m'absente 2 jours, et paf version 0.6.0, des docs qui apparaissent de partout  :Smile: , les petites gènes qui disparaissent les unes après les autres : compatibilité portage dans les deux sens, documentation, etc.

J'adore se genre de projet au développement rapide efficace, pas le temps de ce lasser.

----------

## CryoGen

Bon je fini la migration 2006.1/gcc4 et je teste ce Paludis ^^

EDIT: euh Paludis peut-il faire fonctionner distcc ?

----------

## titoucha

 *baptux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As tu utiliser la version de l'arbo gentoo ou celle de l'overlay fourni par les devs ? (Il vaut mieux mettre celle de l'arbo puis rajouter l'overlay dans les répositories et faire un : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je n'ai pas pu utiliser celui de l'overlay il ne compilait pas et celui de portage ne trouvait pas certaine mise à jour ou m'installait des paquet x86 alors que je suis en amd64 et la chose qui m'a fait revenir à portage c'est que je n'ai pas réussi à utiliser un dépot local qui contient une librairie glibc patchée pour le hashstyle et paludis voulait à tout pris me mettre à jour cette lib ce qui n'était pas possible.

Je vais retester la nouvelle version et regarder la doc.

Edit: la version 0.6.0 ne compile pas, je cherche pourquoi   :Confused: 

----------

## Bapt

moi je suis en ~amd64 et tout compile sans problème, n'hésite pas à présenté tes problèmes de compilation voir si on peux fait qq chose

----------

## titoucha

C'est sympa merci.

Je viens de refaire complètement ma toolchain car j'ai un autre soucis de compilation avec la libstdc++-v3 qui ne veut rien entendre.

Bon comme j'ai dit la toolchain est ok, je suis en no-multilib et en ce moment je fais un emerge -e system.

J'ai une glibc patchée pour utiliser les hashstyle, je suis en ~amd64 et voici une partie de mon make.conf 

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ftree-vectorize"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=both"

```

Pour l'instant l'erreur que j'ai à la compilation pour l'instant 

```
checking for unlockpt... yes

checking for go faster stripes... as-needed

configure: error: Bad ricer. No bagel.

```

----------

## GNUtoo

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> @baptux je pose la question ici mais elle vient en partie d'un autre post que tu as fait ailleur sur portage, si ja'i bien compris tu disais que petit à petit les devs de Gentoo prépare la distrib pour pouvoir changer d'outils "genre portage" plus facilement?
> 
> Je dois dire que je suis un peu perplexe devant la multiplication du nombre de programmes qui font en gros la même chose et comme le faisait remarqué un membre pourquoi ne pas améliorer l'existant, il me semble qu'avec l'explosion du nombre de projets redondants il y perte de force en pure perte et c'est domage.

 

peut etre a cause du code plus lisible de paludis que de portage

----------

## Bapt

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Pour l'instant l'erreur que j'ai à la compilation pour l'instant 
> 
> ```
> checking for unlockpt... yes
> 
> ...

 

Ce qui serait intéressant c'est d'avoir la partie du config.log correspondant à ton erreur, afin que l'on puisse connaitre le test qui a foiré et voir pourquoi.

----------

## titoucha

Je fini mon emerge -e world et je retestes la compilation car il y a une nouvelle version de paludis qui est sortie la 0.6.1   :Smile:   si jamais je mettrais les erreures ici.

----------

## CryoGen

Toujours personn pour me dire si distcc fonctionne avec paludis ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## titoucha

Ben chez moi il fonctionne toujours pas et plus je cherche pourquoi et plus ça foire   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bapt

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Toujours personn pour me dire si distcc fonctionne avec paludis ?  

 

Je en vois pas pourquoi distcc ne marcherai pas avec paludis, en revanche, FEATURES n'existe pas dans paludis, il faut donc remplir ton bashrc paludis avec les options pour lui faire prendre en compte distcc, en gros comme pour des compilation normales non gérées par distcc cf la doc de distcc quoi.

----------

## ciaranm

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=both"
> ```
> ...

 

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Toujours personn pour me dire si distcc fonctionne avec paludis ?  

 

Ca marche, mais ce n'est pas automatique. Il faut utiliser bashrc pour mettre distcc dans $PATH.

----------

## CryoGen

Ok  :Smile:  merci pour les precisions.

----------

## titoucha

 *ciaranm wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=both"
> ```
> ...

 

Super c'était bien le --as-needed des LDFLAGS qui me bloquait la compilation, je l'ai cherché un moment celui-là et je ne l'ai pas trouvé.

Par contre en cherchant j'ai introduit une autre erreur dans mon système qui est plus ennuyeuse, je ne peux plus compiler gcc sur lui-même   :Confused: 

----------

## truc

salut, pour les différents overlays, j'me demande un truc, 

dans  ${ROOT}/etc/paludis/repositories/*.conf on doit mettre le profile

```
${ROOT}/var/paludis/repositories/gentoo/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0
```

 (par exemple)

Mais pourtant, dans l'overlay de initng par exemple, on a un overlays/initng/profiles/categories (qui contient donc pour l'exemple

```
/usr/local/overlays/initng/sys-apps
```

)mais ça veut dire qu'on ignore ce 'profile'? 

Et puis ,c 'est quoi l'utilité d'un profile par overlay? ça veut dire qu'on peut regrouper par exemple des use flags pouvant n'être activé que pour les packages d'un overlays  :Question: 

EDIT: bon j'peux mettre les deux, mais est-ce que c'est réellement ce qu'il y a de mieu?

de même pour les 'eclass', est ce que je suis censé mettre

```
eclassdirs = ${ROOT}/var/paludis/repositories/xgl-coffee/eclass ${ROOT}/var/paludis/repositories/gentoo/eclass
```

 ou simpelement

```
eclassdirs = ${ROOT}/var/paludis/repositories/xgl-coffee/eclass 
```

 :Question: 

----------

## Bapt

Normalement tous les overlay doivent avoir un profile avec entre autre : repo_name qui doit contenir le nom de l'overlay, categories, contenant la liste des repertoires contenant des ebuild, thirdpartymirror pour les distfiles extérieurs après tu peux rajouter ce que tu veux : package.mask par exemple.

portage est plus souple que paludis pour la gestion des overlay incomplet. Il te faudra donc rajouter les fichiers manquant à la main après un sync.

je l'ai appris hier sur #paludis en juant avec l'overlay musicbrainz qui est mal formé  :Very Happy: .

----------

## truc

 *baptux wrote:*   

> Normalement tous les overlay doivent avoir un profile avec entre autre : repo_name qui doit contenir le nom de l'overlay, categories, contenant la liste des repertoires contenant des ebuild, thirdpartymirror pour les distfiles extérieurs après tu peux rajouter ce que tu veux : package.mask par exemple.
> 
> portage est plus souple que paludis pour la gestion des overlay incomplet. Il te faudra donc rajouter les fichiers manquant à la main après un sync.
> 
> je l'ai appris hier sur #paludis en juant avec l'overlay musicbrainz qui est mal formé .

 

Oui j'avais cru comprendre ça également, donc ce qui est pénible c'est de devoir recopier à chaque fois les 'profiles' manquant dans les overlays.. arf..

EDIT: en tout cas, tout ça s'annonce plutôt bien, j'apprécie énormément d'avoir un vrai support des overlays, l'histoire du ${ROOT} aussi. 

Et enfin, dernièrement on parlais "package set" dans ce même forum, paludis en apporte le support, je n'ai pas encore tripatouiller (oui-oui..) avec otut ça, mais ça s'annonce bien..

----------

## Bapt

A noter que l'IRC est très sympatique et très efficace pour résoudre les problèmes  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, je craque, j'installe paludis au boulot.

----------

## ciaranm

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bon, je craque, j'installe paludis au boulot.

 

Il y aura le 0.6.2 dans quelques minutes...

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, je craque, j'attends.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bon, je craque, j'attends.

 

attention si tu continus de craquer tu vas oublier ta quête eternel du poste de modérateur  :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

Bon ben je vais tenter l'aventure alors ^^

----------

## Trevoke

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> attention si tu continus de craquer tu vas oublier ta quête eternel du poste de modérateur 

 

*GASP*

Damnedde, je n'y pensais plus.

----------

## Bapt

Tu peux y aller la 0.6.2 est là  :Smile: 

PS : j'ai toujours pas eu le temps de faire mon HOWTO... Mais ça va arriver  :Smile: 

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut !

Je me suis aussi lancé dans l'aventure Paludis. C'est du super boulot bravo !

(Qu'est-ce que c'est rapide !!!   :Shocked:  )

Par contre est-ce qu'une bonne âme pourrait m'éclairer sur ce point :

Quel est l'équivalent de emerge --depclean sous Paludis ?

Parceque j'ai beau lire la page de manuel, je trouve pas...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## truc

il est fort possible que cette fonctionnalité ne soit pas (encore?) présente.

----------

## ciaranm

 *truc wrote:*   

> il est fort possible que cette fonctionnalité ne soit pas (encore?) présente.

 

Oui, encore. C'est la faute de spb. Il est un lazy slacker.

----------

## Enlight

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *ciaranm wrote:*    *titoucha wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=both"
> ```
> ...

 

Au cas où tu n'avais pas remarqué en gros ça disait : "Vilain jacky, pas de donut." de plus le flag aurait pû être filtré par l'ebuild ou la compile être tentée malgré le flag. C'est le gros truc pour te faire virer un flag considéré dansgereux, j'imagine qu'avec les fvisibility ils t'auraient fait le même coup.

Même si Ciaran n'était pas intervenu j'aurais deviné qu'il  était derrière ça  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai un message d'un paludis -ip world et je ne sais pas à quoi il correspond, en plus je n'ai pas trouvé comment lire ces 2 nouvelles   *Quote:*   

> Total: 0 packages
> 
>  * You have 2 unread news items
> 
> 

 

----------

## SanKuKai

 *ciaranm wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   il est fort possible que cette fonctionnalité ne soit pas (encore?) présente. 
> 
> Oui, encore. C'est la faute de spb. Il est un lazy slacker.

 

Ok, merci pour ces précisions.

Je saurai être patient.   :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

Je propose de faire un nouveau thread, ou de renommer ce thread au 

```
[PALUDIS] Thread ouvert sur paludis
```

 afin de centraliser sur un seul thread les infos, retour d'expériences, TIPS, et problèmes concernant paludis.

Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------

## CryoGen

 *baptux wrote:*   

> Je propose de faire un nouveau thread, ou de renommer ce thread au 
> 
> ```
> [PALUDIS] Thread ouvert sur paludis
> ```
> ...

 

Que c'est une bonne idée  :Smile: 

Bon je l'ai emerger, mais apparemment j'ai pas encore fini la config   :Laughing: 

extrait de paludis --info

 *Quote:*   

> Variable information:
> 
>         ACCEPT_KEYWORDS:
> 
>         AUTOCLEAN:
> ...

 

Je vais changer le distdir ou metre un lien vers le /usr/portage/distfiles ou faire un bon gros mv... x_x

J'ai rien "paludiser" encore, j'ai peur   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

Voila mon bashrc actuel pour paludis

 *Quote:*   

> export CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -msse3"
> 
> export CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> 
> export CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

C'est lui qui est trop léger je suppose non ?

----------

## SanKuKai

 *baptux wrote:*   

> Je propose de faire un nouveau thread, ou de renommer ce thread au 
> 
> ```
> [PALUDIS] Thread ouvert sur paludis
> ```
> ...

 

Je pense aussi que c'est une très bonne idée.  :Smile: 

Surtout vu que pas mal de monde semble s'intéresser à Paludis, ça ne peut être que très utile de centraliser les infos.

Je pense que le mieux serait de renommer ce thread plutôt que d'en créer un nouveau vu que pas mal de problèmes ont déjà été soulevés et traités ici.

----------

## Bapt

Trop tard sinon, je peux toujours supprimer l'autre.

Moi je pensais le contraire car le premier post d'un tel thread se devait d'être un introduction  :Smile: 

----------

## SanKuKai

 *baptux wrote:*   

> Trop tard sinon, je peux toujours supprimer l'autre.
> 
> Moi je pensais le contraire car le premier post d'un tel thread se devait d'être un introduction 

 

Ah oui oups.   :Laughing: 

Non finalement tu as raison c'est mieux d'avoir une bonne intro en guise de premier post.

En plus la tienne est très bien et ce serait dommage de la supprimer.   :Wink: 

----------

## SanKuKai

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai un message d'un paludis -ip world et je ne sais pas à quoi il correspond, en plus je n'ai pas trouvé comment lire ces 2 nouvelles   *Quote:*   Total: 0 packages
> 
>  * You have 2 unread news items
> 
>  

 

Je viens de trouver comment lire ces news :

```

# eselect news list

Unread news items:

  2006-05-02-welcome        Welcome to Paludis

  2006-06-11-configs        Paludis 0.3 Config File Changes

Read news items:

  (none found)

```

Puis pour les lire :

```

# eselect news read 2006-05-02-welcome

```

par exemple.

----------

## titoucha

Merci pas évident à trouver je cherchais une option à paludis   :Confused: 

----------

